# Microsoft Office Online 365, tested working



## Nicola Mingotti (May 28, 2018)

Hi, 

I write here to let you know that I tested Microsoft Office 365 
in FreeBSD 11.1,  Firefox browser, and it works.

It may not be an ideal solution for everybody because e.g. 
1] you can not import CSV files (Excel)
2] you can not program it (AFAICanUnderstand)

P.S. The test was minimal, open the application (Excel), write a dumb
formula, evaluate it, and try to load a CSV file (which was impossible.).

Bye
Nicola


----------



## aragats (May 29, 2018)

Actually it does open *.csv* files, just ignores any delimiter in them, everything goes in a single column, you'll have to modify it then.
However, it opens *.ods* files properly, which is good.
Another bad thing it does not allow to change files' extension when renaming.


----------

